# Popliteal nerve block w nerve stimulator



## plex932 (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking for feed back on coding cpt 64450-billing for ASC,-dx is for left foot/ankle entrapment neuropathy.--would like to know the following, Rev code for billing on UB04 form, is this a primary code, is fluro included/77003-and can you use modf. 59
Thank you


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 24, 2012)

0490    64450


Per NCCI, CPT 77002 is a column two code to column one code 64450. Modifier 59 would not be appropriate due to the fact the image guidance was utlized to perform the block and it is considered bundled.

Regardless, if they are bundled, 77002 would be a packaged service; no separate payment.

_____________________________________________________________________
For carriers that would accept 77002 as separately reimburseable with 64450, the revenue code for 77002 would be 320

77003 would be reserve for procedures involving the spine such as 62310-62319


----------

